# Reifendruck?



## boulderro (14. September 2010)

Hi,
mit wieviel bar pumpt ihr z.B. vorm Rennen, eure Reifen auf wenn der Untergrund wurzelig ist. Also Hardtail, 2,25Zoll, keinen Platten riskieren und trotzdem net so arg rumhoppeln. Vorn und hinten gleich? Hab am So 3,2bar aufgepumpt - war eindeutig zu hart. Danke für Tips - Ro.


----------



## mamo80 (14. September 2010)

kommt auf dein gewicht an, aber mehr als 2.5 bar würd ich nicht reingeben, und ich hab ca. 85kilo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (14. September 2010)

Kommt auch auf den Reifen an. Ich schätz mal dass du so Tourenviecher drauf hast. Versuch mal 2 Bar als "Grundeinstellung". Mehr würde ich auf keinen Fall nehmen, da kannste eher noch runter gehen.


----------



## xTr3Me (15. September 2010)

2 bar ist imo! am hardtail zu wenig, da ist das risiko eines durchschlags zu hoch, 2,25bar hat sich bei meinem hardtail als idealer kompromiss zwischen grip, durchschlagsschutz und leichtem lauf ergeben. 
Am fully fahr ich eher weniger, 2bar taugt da ganz gut.


----------



## Kettenglied (15. September 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> 2 bar ist imo! am hardtail zu wenig, da ist das risiko eines durchschlags zu hoch, 2,25bar hat sich bei meinem hardtail als idealer kompromiss zwischen grip, durchschlagsschutz und leichtem lauf ergeben.
> Am fully fahr ich eher weniger, 2bar taugt da ganz gut.



Mit welchen Reifen in welcher Breite?


----------



## jan84 (15. September 2010)

85kg. 2.0er - 2.2er Reifen im Bereich bis 400-600g. Beim Marathon / CC-Rennen je nach Strecke vorne zwischen 1.8 und 2 Bar, hinten zwischen 2.0 und 2.3 bar. Auf dem Fully und auf dem Hardtail. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## boulderro (15. September 2010)

Klar - Gewicht vergessen 70kg bei 1,85m.Reifen Rocket Ron aufm HT und Noby Nic aufm Fully.


----------



## xTr3Me (15. September 2010)

Kettenglied schrieb:


> Mit welchen Reifen in welcher Breite?



Micheling Wild Grip und Race'R in 2,1 am HT und Fat Albert und Nobbi Nic in 2,4" am Fully.

Kann nur sagen, dass ich mit 2,0-2,1 aufm HT hinten durchschläge hatte und seitdem ich 2,3bar reinpump keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## dubbel (20. September 2010)

durchschlag + 0,2 bar


----------



## NeverEnough (22. September 2010)

ich fahr am hardtail 4-4,5 bar und beim fully 2,5-3 bar.


----------



## Lucafabian (22. September 2010)

maxxis, ust, 42a, 2,5 zoll...weit unter 2 bar 

aber ab und zu hauts durch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Weirdo (22. September 2010)

Am All Mountain-Fully: Mavic Crossmax ST - Fat Albert 2.25 mit 2,4 bar bei Fahrergewicht 82 kg + ca. 8 kg Gepäck, Terrain Bayerischer Wald mit sehr felsigen Trails ---> Snakebite! Werd wohl zukünftig mehr Luftdruck fahren müssen, auch wenns mir nicht so recht behagt.


----------



## bobons (23. September 2010)

Du hättest eine Umfrage daraus machen sollen!

Hardtail, Continental Petrol 2,5",(gehen echt gut wenn mal die ersten 3 mm runter sind ), Schwalbe SV 13, Felge 23,5 mm Innenweite, vorne 1,8, hinten 1,6 bar.


----------



## hugecarl (23. September 2010)

NeverEnough schrieb:


> ich fahr am hardtail 4-4,5 bar und beim fully 2,5-3 bar.



4-4,5 Bar ?! Nie mehr als 2,5!


----------



## Jetpilot (24. September 2010)

vorne 1,5 bar, hinten 2,3 am HT


----------



## Ti-Max (24. September 2010)

Schon seit 20 Jahren immer 2,8 bar (40 PSI) vorne und hinten.

War in den 90er zu wenig, heute viel zu viel, aber ich bleibe dabei

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Chaotenkind (24. September 2010)

Hardtail + leichtes Fully: NN 2,1 vorne/hinten auf Felgen mit Innenweite 17 mm zwischen 2,0 und 2,3 bar
Schweres Fully: FA 2,4 vorne/hinten auf Felgen mit Innenweite 32 mm zwischen 0,8 und 1,2 bar.

Nee, Durchschläge hatte ich noch nie trotz, ich sag mal, manchmal unorthodoxer Fahrweise.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NeverEnough (24. September 2010)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> 4-4,5 Bar ?! Nie mehr als 2,5!



klar, en kumpel fährt bei seinem bmx 7-8 bar oO das ist viel. 
aber man muss so viel haben. beim streeten ein hangup haben und schon hat man ein platten mit zu wenig bar. und es rollt besser, wegen der schmalen auflage fläche


----------



## Streckenchef (24. September 2010)

zuviel zeit? einfach ausprobieren.. oder auf vollgummi umsteigen. gibts jetzt neu bei schwalbe


----------



## hugecarl (24. September 2010)

NeverEnough schrieb:


> klar, en kumpel fährt bei seinem bmx 7-8 bar oO das ist viel.
> aber man muss so viel haben. beim streeten ein hangup haben und schon hat man ein platten mit zu wenig bar. und es rollt besser, wegen der schmalen auflage fläche



Ja beim BMX. Aber nicht beim MTB.


----------



## Alex_92 (26. September 2010)

Mit 2,5 Bar beim Hardtail vorne und hinten komme ich im Gelände sehr gut klar. Auf der Straße ist es logisch, den Reifendruck etwas zu erhöhen, fahre immer mit ca. 3 Bar.


----------



## Mr.Schinken (26. September 2010)

im park gute 5


----------



## pikehunter69 (26. September 2010)

fahre am hardtail bei ca 92 kg Lebendgewicht plus Klamotten und Rucksack ( ca 8kg ) bei verwendung von Maxxis advantage 2,25 vorne mit ca. 1,8 bar und hinten mit etwa 2,1 bar . 
bisher hatte ich noch nie probleme mit Durchschlägen  etc .

Gruß Alexander


----------



## NeverEnough (28. September 2010)

Mr.Schinken schrieb:


> im park gute 5



so sieht mans gerne


----------



## Paramedicus (28. September 2010)

Hallo! Ein Thema das ich bisher immer nach Gefühl geregelt habe. Heißt das, dass im Park mehr Druck drauf sollte?


----------



## Jetpilot (28. September 2010)

ich würd sagen, es kommt auf den park an.


----------



## oBATMANo (28. September 2010)

seh ich auch so
sehr einfache Strecken wie Winterberg erfordern nicht viel Luftdruck
Bad Wildbad oder Ochsenkopf erfordern hingegen deutlich mehr Druck

Kommt auch stark auf Fahrkönnen bzw. Gescheindigkeit an
Hat man ein bissl Übung, trifft man "Hindernisse" schon deutlich härter als ein Anfänger. Da hilft auch der sauberste Fahrstil nichts.

Es spielen aber haufenweise Faktoren eine Rolle. Fahrergewicht, Strecke, Fahrstil, Felgen, Reifen, Schläuche, selbst das Rad selber spielt eine Rolle

Hilft nur probieren und erfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burnhard (28. September 2010)

Die Strecke auf der man 5bar braucht will ich erstmal sehen 
Dann doch lieber gute Reifen, das Mehrgewicht stört sicherlich weniger als 5bar Reifendruck...


----------



## Graukeil (28. September 2010)

2,5 bar vorn  und 2,8 bar hinten. 
Mein MTB-Fully-Standard für alle Reifen (2,2-2,5") und Situationen. Im Park meist etwas weniger, aber nicht unter 2,0. Gibt nur sehr selten Durchschläge, das fällt dann unter Gauss'sche Statistik.
Lebendgewicht um 80 kg plus Drumrum.
Gruß Graukeil


----------



## Jetpilot (28. September 2010)

ich habe bei mir am fr (auch parkeinsatz) 1,5 bar hinten, 1 bar vorne, hinten DH karkasse bei 2.4 big betty dh und vorne 2.5 muddy mary freeride, bis jetzt nicht ein einziger platten und ich fahre jetzt nicht unbedingt zimperlich.
Ich wiege übrigens mit zeugs ca 85-90kg.


----------



## oBATMANo (29. September 2010)

auf felsigen Strecken kommst mit dem Druck aber nicht weit
außerdem würden wohl die Felgen auch nicht lange leben


----------



## Jetpilot (29. September 2010)

Würde ich so nicht sagen, hier gibts ne etwa 1km lange speedabfahrt mit so ca 40km/h schnitt, die quasi nur aus kopfgroßen steinen, steinkanten und kies besteht, bis jetzt noch nie was gewesen. Aber im wesentlichen ist das eine Anpassung an die Wurzelteppiche, die feucht mit zu hohem druck nicht gescheid zu fahren sind.


----------



## oBATMANo (29. September 2010)

kommt natürlich auch stark auf die Fahrweise an
Aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass man mit 1 bar auf einer richtigen DH Strecke nicht weit kommt. Außerdem kann man danach mit einer Zange die Dellen versuchen rauszubiegen.
Auf lokalen Strecken zu Haus kann sowas natürlich anders aussehen.


----------



## Bulldozer (29. September 2010)

Hier meine Übersicht bei 60kg Fahrergewicht inkl. Bekleidung. Bewährt in allen Situationen, guter Grip und gute Dämpfung ohne Durchschläge an Kanten zu riskieren. Fahrstil: ohne Gnade 

*Canyon XC6 (120/100)*
.......................Hinten [bar].........Vorne [bar]
Alb. 2.25.............2.0......................1.8

*Thömus Oberrider (170/160)*
Spikes 2.1............2.0.....................1.8
NN 2.4.................1.7.....................---
BB 2.4..................---.....................1.5
MM 2.35...............---.....................1.5


*Trek Scratch 9 (170/160)*
Spikes 2.3...........1.8......................1.6
MM 2.5...............1.4......................1.2


----------



## Graukeil (29. September 2010)

1 bar ist nicht 1 bar.

Schon mal dran gedacht, dass die Druckanzeiger an den Luftpumpen unterschiedlich kalibriert sein könnten?
Der natürliche Luftdruck an der Erdoberfläche beträgt rund 1 bar, physikalisch gesehen. Schraub ich also das Schlauchventil auf und lass einfach nur so Luft aus der Umgebung rein, dann herrscht im Schlauch 1 bar Druck. Das ist nichts, da ist er "platt". 
Dann kommst du mit der Pumpe, deren Anzeige in "bar Überdruck" skaliert ist. Und pumpst munter "1,5 bar" rein. Fährt sich prima. Nur sind es 2,5 bar absolut auf der phsikalischen Skala.
Und so schliesst sich der Kreis...
Mit 1,2 bar Absolutdruck rollst du permanent auf der Felge. 
Gruß Graukeil


----------



## oBATMANo (29. September 2010)

Sowas gibts nur im IBC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (30. September 2010)

@Graukeil: 

Ich kenne keine Pumpe, bei dem ein *Barometer* verwendet wird. Ist auch, wie du schon ganz treffend erkannt hast, sinnfrei. Es werden immer Manometer mit Außendruckreferenz eingesetzt 

Alle Druckangaben sind hier daher Überdruckangaben relativ zum Außendruck.


----------



## oBATMANo (30. September 2010)

Vielleicht sollte man sich noch auf einen Luftdruck, Temperatur und Höhe des Ortes einigen. Wir wollen ja genaue Angaben.

Der Bayer muss dann halt zum Messen in den Keller und der Nordländer aufs Dach klettern. 
Mondstand auch nicht vergessen und Pumpe und Pumpraum auf 20° temperieren.

Alles für den Dackel, alles für den Club


----------



## Kettenglied (3. Oktober 2010)

Graukeil schrieb:


> 1 bar ist nicht 1 bar.
> 
> Schon mal dran gedacht, dass die Druckanzeiger an den Luftpumpen unterschiedlich kalibriert sein könnten?
> Der natürliche Luftdruck an der Erdoberfläche beträgt rund 1 bar, physikalisch gesehen. Schraub ich also das Schlauchventil auf und lass einfach nur so Luft aus der Umgebung rein, dann herrscht im Schlauch 1 bar Druck. Das ist nichts, da ist er "platt".
> ...




Absolut geil!


----------



## ms06-rider (6. Oktober 2010)

Desweiteren sollte man im Haus messen, um Einfluss von Wind und Wetter zu vermeiden 
@Threadersteller: Bei Sonntagstouren n Ersatzschlauch mitnehmen und dann ma mit 2,5 Bar anfangen. Wenn keinerlei Platten bei der nächsten Tour ein wenig weniger, wenn noch  Platten etwas mehr


----------



## jan84 (6. Oktober 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Würde ich so nicht sagen, hier gibts ne etwa 1km lange speedabfahrt mit so ca 40km/h schnitt, die quasi nur aus kopfgroßen steinen, steinkanten und kies besteht, bis jetzt noch nie was gewesen. Aber im wesentlichen ist das eine Anpassung an die Wurzelteppiche, die feucht mit zu hohem druck nicht gescheid zu fahren sind.



Ging mir genauso, bis ich gelernt hab in sonem Gelände wirklich laufen zu lassen (ist nicht gegen deine Fahrtechnik gerichtet, nur falls die Aussage so rüberkommen sollte). Seitem klappts da mit den niedrigen Drücken (<~ 1.7 Bar bei 2ply, unter ~2.1 bei singleply) in wirklich felsigem, schnellem Gelände nicht mehr. 
Aber das ist in der Tat müßig ohne die Strecken über die geredet wird wirklich zu kennen. 

Beste Aussage zum Thema kam von dubbel... Durchschlag + kleines bisschen.

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Jetpilot (6. Oktober 2010)

vielleicht spricht die tatsache das ich mit sowenig druck zurechtkomme ja gerade für meine fahrtechnik...

Nee, ich vermute einfach das es daran liegt, das hier in AC kaum felsen sind, dafür viele Wurzel und oft nass, da ist wenig druck vorteilhaft. Im Park würde ich ja auch mehr aufpumpen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volcom_94 (6. Oktober 2010)

Burnhard schrieb:


> Die Strecke auf der man 5bar braucht will ich erstmal sehen
> Dann doch lieber gute Reifen, das Mehrgewicht stört sicherlich weniger als 5bar Reifendruck...


ich glaube mit park war ein skatepark gemeint und dort sind 4,5-5,5 bar optimal


----------



## Rockcity Roller (7. Oktober 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> ich habe bei mir am fr (auch parkeinsatz) 1,5 bar hinten, 1 bar vorne, hinten DH karkasse bei 2.4 big betty dh und vorne 2.5 muddy mary freeride, bis jetzt nicht ein einziger platten und ich fahre jetzt nicht unbedingt zimperlich.
> Ich wiege übrigens mit zeugs ca 85-90kg.



vorne 1 bar auf den aachener trails???????
iche musste beim enduro jetzt von 1,7 auf 1,9 bar vorne hochgehn (ebenfalls muddy FR), weil ich sonst platten und durchschläge satt hatte. 
bei 1 bar knautscht es doch den reifen nur noch von der felge weg, wenn du schnell in ne kurve gehst...?!

gruß rainer


----------



## Jetpilot (7. Oktober 2010)

ich fahr 32er felgen, da muss schon was passieren, damit der reifen runterspringt.
Bin mit dem druck schon TV turm Gap zu kurz gesprungen (also mit dem HR noch ins flache) und passiert ist nichts...
Ich glaube, ich sollte aber nochmal nachmessen...


----------



## dado82 (14. Januar 2011)

hi leute 
was würdet ihr mir den für einen druck empfehlen 
bike: fully
reifen: fat albert 2,50
körpergröße 186cm
gewicht: 100-115kg (körpergewicht schwanken wegen Bodybuilding)


----------



## Jetpilot (14. Januar 2011)

mit 2bar antesten


----------



## cris-py (14. Januar 2011)

dado82 schrieb:


> hi leute
> was würdet ihr mir den für einen druck empfehlen
> bike: fully
> reifen: fat albert 2,50
> ...




Ich fahre bei 109kg Körpergewicht am Fully mit 30er Felgen und 2.4er Reifen 2,8 Bar , unter 2,5 wirds mit dem Gewicht schon etwas schwammig....


----------



## Mudge (18. Januar 2011)

Vorne Maxxis Swampthing 2ply 2,5: 1 Bar
Hinten Muddy Mary DH 2,35: 1,2-1,4 Bar

Beides Tubeless. Unglaublich, wie sich Grip und Traktion erhöhen.

Felgen Vorne: DT SWISS E540
Hinten: Mavic EN 521


----------



## oBATMANo (18. Januar 2011)

DH Radl:
vorne   Highroller 40a 2.5 UST: 1.8 bar
hinten Highroller 60a 2.5 UST: 2.2 bar
Deemax Laufräder

Touren/All Mountain/Enduro ... Radl
etwa das gleiche
Reifen sind dünner, aber damit bin ich auch deutlich langsamer unterwegs
Crossmax SX Laufräder

selten weniger, eher mehr bei steinigen Strecken
bei weniger Druck leiden meine Felgen extrem

außerdem kann ich das schwammige Fahrgefühl von sehr wenig Druck nicht leiden

Mit UST kann man auch nicht weniger Luftdruck fahren als mit Schläuchen, da einem bei richtigen DH Strecken ansonsten die Felgen um die Ohren fliegen.
Vorteil von UST ist ja gerade, dass durch das Weglassen des Schlauches der Reifen flexibler ist und er mit 1.8 bar so stark walkt wie ein Reifen mit Schlauch und mit 1.6 bar. (Also ungefähr)
Hinzu kommt bei Maxxis, UST Reifen sind faltbar und haben eine deutlich flexiblere Karkasse da der Durchschlagschutz fehlt.
So braucht man gar nicht mit so wenig Druck fahren.


----------



## Philipp931 (20. Januar 2011)

mit 2-3 bar bist du auf der sicheren seite 

LG Philipp931


----------



## keroson (21. Januar 2011)

Wenn ich hier was von 2,5 - 2,8 Bar lese dann grauts mir schon fast... damit könnt ich nicht fahren, das wäre ziemlich Gripbefreit.

Setup:
vorne Muddy Mary GG Freeride Version
hinten Big Betty TrailStar FR Version
Xt-Systemlaufräder
SV13 Schläuche
Gewicht Fahrer ~78kg, + 6-8kg Rucksack + 15 kg Bike

Druck zwischen 1,6 und 1,3 Bar. (wenns schwammig wird, wird nachgepumpt).
Platten: in den letzten 3 1/2 Monaten 3 Durschläge (29 Touren im Dezember).
Terrain: Teneriffa, von Schotter bis extrem verblockt, langen Treppendownhills, Sprünge in Treppenstufen hinein, Downhill fahren mit den Kanarios (mit meinem AM Rad) alles dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Store (21. Januar 2011)

Ich habe 28 x1,75 Smart Sam bei 130 Kg mit 4,0 Bar


----------



## Philipp931 (21. Januar 2011)

keroson schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier was von 2,5 - 2,8 Bar lese dann grauts mir schon fast... damit könnt ich nicht fahren, das wäre ziemlich Gripbefreit.
> 
> Setup:
> vorne Muddy Mary GG Freeride Version
> ...



Ja, aber du hast ein All Mountain Rad und so wie ich es verstanden hab geht es hier um Hardtails oder? 
Unter 2 Bar habe ich Durchschläge am Heck


----------



## oBATMANo (21. Januar 2011)

Reifendruck kommt doch eh stark auf den Fahrer und Strecke an. Verallgemeinern kann man da nur schwer.

1.3-1-6 bar mit Schwalbe Freeride Reifen führen auf einer DH nach paar Metern zu einem Platten. Auf einer Endurotour durch den Wald kann das aber gut klappen.


----------



## keroson (22. Januar 2011)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Reifendruck kommt doch eh stark auf den Fahrer und Strecke an. Verallgemeinern kann man da nur schwer.
> 
> 1.3-1-6 bar mit Schwalbe Freeride Reifen führen auf einer DH nach paar Metern zu einem Platten. Auf einer Endurotour durch den Wald kann das aber gut klappen.



und so etwas kann man einfach nicht Pauschal sagen. Durchschläge haben auch was mit Fahrtechnik zu tun.

Gib mal in der SuFu Downhill Teneriffa ein. Ich fahr regelmäßig mit den Locals die Downhills von El Portillo -> nach Puerto runter. Dafür erhöhe ich aber trotzdem nicht den Reifendruck. Es ist eher das Gegenteil, wenn mehr als 1,7-1,8 Bar drin ist hab ich einfach das Gefühl mir fehlt Grip in Grenzbereich. 

Durch einen geschmeidigen Fahrstil und vorausschauendes Fahren kann man Durchschläge vermeiden (mein Reifen hauts auch hin und wieder durch, aber auf 30 Touren vllt. 1 mal, dass passt  ).

Wenn man aber alles einfach durch bügelt, nach dem Motto, das Bike wird es schon richten, dann muss man natürlich den Druck erhöhen.


----------



## jan84 (22. Januar 2011)

Prinzipiell geb ich dir recht, aber Batman redete vonner DH Strecke. Auf einer DH Strecke ist man, im Idealfall, aber doch meistens versucht möglichst schnell runterzukommen. Und in gewissen Passagen ist dann nichtsmehr mit geschmeidig fahren bzw. das geschmeidige Fahren ist halt langsamer. 

Als Extrembeispiel: Bad Wildbad kommt man auch mim NobbyNic und 1,5 Bar ohne Snakebite runter, ist halt nicht unbedingt allzu schnell. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## oBATMANo (22. Januar 2011)

Genau das mein ich ja. Es kommt auch sehr stark auf den Fahrer an.
Mit einem DH Radl ist man schon deutlich schneller unterwegs und wenn man jedes WE DH fährt ist man nochtmals dazu bissl schneller.

Daher ist es sehr schwer Reifendrücke zu vergleichen.
Und ein "geschmeidiger" Fahrstil hilft beim DH fahren auch nur bedingt weiter.
An manchen stellen gilt halt durch oder Chickenway.


----------



## osarias (24. Januar 2011)

Downhiller: VR 1,8 HR 2,0 (Tubeless)
Freerider: VR 2,1 HR 2,3, soll ja auch noch halbwegs rollen
Dirt- / Streetbike: kpl. 3,0

Gewicht 95kg kpl. mit Ausrüstung


----------



## pohlrobert1968 (5. Februar 2011)

Bei knapp 80kg Gesamtgewicht:
Fat Albert 2.4 
vorne 1.6 bar, hinten 1.8 bar
ich finds so perfekt, aber so pauschal kann mans eh nicht sagen, probieren und studieren bis es passt. 

Gruss Robert


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (5. Februar 2011)

bin seit letzter saison mit ca 2.2 -2.4 auf bettys unterwegs---->  kein einziger platten

bei 85 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pablo P. (8. Februar 2011)

130mm Tourer - Fat Albert 2,25 hinten, High Roller 60a 2,35 vorne, beide zwischen 2,0 und 2,1 bar. Weniger Druck wird mir zu schwammig. Mehr zu hart.

Fahrergewicht ca. 78kg + 2-4 kg Rucksack. Fahrstil eher nicht gar so brutal, dafür gerne Grip auf nassem Fels und Wurzeln.

 Bin mal gespannt, ob ich das mit dem neuen X-King ungefähr beibehalten werde - die Contis schreiben da was von 3-4,5 Bar!


----------



## Anselm_X (10. Februar 2011)

Nicht zu unterschätzen ist die Anzeigegenauigkeit der Pumpen-Manometer (oder sollte ich lieber AnzeigeUNgenauigkeit sagen?). 
Und dann auch noch die Frequenz, wie oft man den Reifendruck prüft.

Ich habe mir mal ein kleines Digital-Manometer von Schwalbe zugelegt. Bei Fahrtechnikkursen mache ich mit den Teilnehmern zuerst immer einen Bike-Check, Luftdruck *am Ventil* prüfen kommt dabei auch vor.

Ihr werdet nicht glauben, wie viel Leute mit dem falschen (meist deutlich zu niedrigen) Reifendruck unterwegs sind. Da herrscht meisten ungläubiges Staunen. Folgende Aussagen höre ich dabei besonders häufig:

1. "Als ich letztens aufgepumpt habe, waren genau 2 bar drin". Frage: Wann war "letztens"? Antwort: "Vor 8 Wochen".
2. "Bei Schlauchlosreifen kann man so niedrige Drücke fahren". Frage: "Wie niedrig denn?" Antwort: "So um die 1,0 bar"
3. "Ich habe heute extra noch mit meiner Joe Blow 2,5 bar reingepumpt". Frage: "Ja warum messe ich dann 2,98 bar?" Antwort: "Da muss irgendwas mit der Pumpe nicht stimmen..."
4. "Meine Werkstatt hat den Druck eingestellt, ich habe daran noch nie was verändert". Antwort: "Ach so, ja dann..."

Ich rate dann jedem: Hol Dir einen Luftdruckmesser, der kostet nicht die Welt und passt in jeden Rucksack...

Grüße, Anselmo


----------



## Sonnenzombie (10. Februar 2011)

Wie ist das Verhältnis von Gewicht zu Bar? Höheres Gewicht mehr Bar? Oder umgekehrt?
Ich fahre mit Fat Alber (hinten) und Maxxis Ardent (vorne) mit ganz ganz knapp unter 2 Bar und wiege 70. Sicherheit (umkippen, Stabilität etc.) geht vor. Sollte ich da mehr reinpumpen oder was rausmachen?


----------



## dubbel (10. Februar 2011)

Sonnenzombie schrieb:


> Wie ist das Verhältnis von Gewicht zu Bar? Höheres Gewicht mehr Bar? Oder umgekehrt?



mal schauen, ob du von selbst draufkommst... 
erste frage: warum ist in so einem schlauch überhaupt ein überdruck drin?


----------



## BobTheBuilder (10. Februar 2011)

dubbel schrieb:


> warum ist in so einem schlauch überhaupt ein überdruck drin?



Damit im Falle eines Plattens kein Dreck in den Schlauch gelangen kann. Die ausströmende Luft verhindert das effektiv!


----------



## Delgado (10. Februar 2011)

Ohne Übedruck lässt sich einentlich nur tubeless fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (10. Februar 2011)

Sonnenzombie schrieb:


> Wie ist das Verhältnis von Gewicht zu Bar? Höheres Gewicht mehr Bar? Oder umgekehrt?



Geile Frage, ich rufe jetzt den Telefonjoker an ...


----------



## chucki_bo (10. Februar 2011)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ohne Übedruck lässt sich einentlich nur tubeless fahren!



oder Vollgummi


----------



## Delgado (10. Februar 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> geile frage, ich rufe jetzt den telefonjoker an ...



0190 666 666


----------



## Roudy-Radler (10. Februar 2011)

War es Dubbel, der mal schrieb:" Durchschlag + 0,1 Bar"?
Ist mMn die einzig belastbare Formel 

Bei allem wissenschaflichen Ansatz und selbst gebastelten Formel:" R * U + Kabelschuh" empfehle ich immer/oft/meistens mit 2,00 Bar zu starten und fühlen. Dann runtertasten und selbst entscheiden.
Dies schult zudem mit Pannen auf einer Tour selbst fertig zu werden, mal einen Reifen zu flicken, wie sich ein Durchschlag anfühlt und wann sowas überhaupt passiert.


----------



## chucki_bo (10. Februar 2011)

Delgado schrieb:


> 0190 666 666



Ich kam gar nicht dazu die Frage richtig zu stellen. Ich glaube aber, dass die Dame das auch nicht wusste... hmmm - rufe nachher nochmal an, wenn sie nicht mehr so ausser Atem ist.Vermutlich war sie joggen - oder so


----------



## Delgado (10. Februar 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Ich kam gar nicht dazu die Frage richtig zu stellen. Ich glaube aber, dass die Dame das auch nicht wusste... hmmm - rufe nachher nochmal an, wenn sie nicht mehr so ausser Atem ist.Vermutlich war sie joggen - oder so



Oder einen Durchschlag


----------



## Jetpilot (10. Februar 2011)

> Vermutlich war sie joggen - *oder so*


Ein Schelm, der unanständiges denkt.


----------



## BobTheBuilder (10. Februar 2011)

Delgado schrieb:


> Oder einen Durchschlag



So lange es kein Durchfall war...


----------



## Toxic_Lab (17. Februar 2011)

Anselm_X schrieb:


> Ich rate dann jedem: Hol Dir einen Luftdruckmesser, der kostet nicht die Welt und passt in jeden Rucksack...


 
Und wenn man einen Luftdruckmesser mit für beide Ventilarten und Ablasstaste nimmt, dann kann man auch wunderbar den Luftdruck am Auto einstellen. Man glaubt nicht, wie daneben manche Manometer an Tankstellen messen


----------



## schnellerseller (2. April 2011)

92kg Gesamtgewicht
Vorn 2,40 NobbyN 2,1bar
Hinten/ 2,25 NobbyN Rohloff daher 2,3bar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anselm_X (2. April 2011)

@schnellerseller: Klingt vernünftig...


----------



## RetroRider (2. April 2011)

Ich hab nicht nur Trails sondern auch lange Strecken, deshalb:
-hinten leichte Race-Pelle mit knapp 2 bar
-vorne Downhill-Brocken mit knapp 1 bar
Beides in gleicher Breite damit´s optisch stimmt. Manchmal vermisst man hinten etwas Durchschlagfestigkeit oder Dämpfung, aber andernfalls wär´s nicht mehr langstreckentauglich.


----------



## Zeckenporsche (2. April 2011)

Toxic_Lab schrieb:


> Und wenn man einen Luftdruckmesser mit für beide Ventilarten und Ablasstaste nimmt, dann kann man auch wunderbar den Luftdruck am Auto einstellen. Man glaubt nicht, wie daneben manche Manometer an Tankstellen messen


 
Die sind geeicht und werden alle 2 Jahre kontrolliert.


----------



## Wanderradler (2. April 2011)

Hallo Leute,

habe da mal eine Frage, wenn ich meine RoRo Evo. aufpumpe bis 3 bar, ist das Ventilinnenleben (den Teil, den man rausschrauben kann) "gerade", aber wenn ich über 3 bar aufpumpe, verbiegt sich das "Innenleben", obwohl der Schlauch selber für bis glaube 4,5 bar ausgelegt ist, warum verbiegt sich das Ventil so komisch?

Habe einen Schlauch (Sclaverand Presta French)26" 62/559 und bin gerne mit 3,5 bar gefahren, auch wenn die Pannenanfälligkeit mit RoRo Evo dadurch viel höher war. 

Wenn ich jetzt alle auf 3,0 bar setze, ist die Pannenanfälligkeit meiner Meinung nach viel geringer aber der Rollwiderstand steigt doch merklich oder?

Fahre mind. 70% asphalttierte Wege, aber auch andere Wege (Waldautobahnen), aber keine Singletrails, oder verblockte Trails.

Bin eher ein Langstreckenfahrer (70 bis über 100 Km)


----------



## RetroRider (2. April 2011)

Sorry, aber der völlig übertriebene Druck ändert auch Nichts daran, daß Vollfederung und Geländereifen nicht ganz zum Einsatzzweck passen. 
Der RoRo ist ein dünnwandiger Reifen, und rollt mit 2 bar auch nicht merklich schwerer. (Zu niedriger Druck führt höchstens dazu, daß die Seitenwände evtl. schneller verschleissen als das Profil.)
Meine Meinung: Entweder Mountainbike mit max. 2,5 bar oder Crosser mit 3-4 bar. Breite Mountainbike-Reifen totzupumpen ist eine schlechte Idee.


----------



## keroson (3. April 2011)

Toxic_Lab schrieb:


> Und wenn man einen Luftdruckmesser mit für beide Ventilarten und Ablasstaste nimmt, dann kann man auch wunderbar den Luftdruck am Auto einstellen. Man glaubt nicht, wie daneben manche Manometer an Tankstellen messen




Boar um jede mal mit dem luftdruckmesser zu messen, da bin ich zu faul. Reifen wird solang nicht nachgepumpt bis die Karkasse in den Kurven anfängt ab zu knicken. Dann wieder 4-5 Hübe nachpumpen und gut ist


----------



## markulatus (6. April 2011)

Ist zwar auf englisch, koennte aber ganz hilfreich sein..
--> Reifendruck


----------

